# Kitty Litter



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What kitty litter do you use to keep the smell down? Mr. Kitten (my current foster, if anyone in the area is looking for a kitty) is soooo stinky, everytime I get home from work I gag from the smell. For a tiny thing he poops quite a bit. I feel like I clean out the litter box (ie throwing out all the litter) every other day!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The problem may be more in the kitty FOOD than the kitty LITTER. What do you feed him? I use Fresh Step kitty litter and haven't thrown out the whole thing in way over a year. Of course my cats are fed raw and their stuff just don't stink. :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats what I was going to say. When I first got Windy she was eating Nutro, and boy did her poo stink. Bad. Eventually, she consented to eat Orijen and a tiny bit of raw and the comparison is like night and day. In fact, the last time I had her fecal done at the vet, I could hear the vet techs talking out the back and they were saying how unusual it was for a kitty's poo not to smell. 
I use 'World's Best' corn litter but I don't think it's the best odour hider around.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is eating wellness core wet food. I decided against raw because I was afriad it would deter adopters, even without raw I have had no one interested in the little bugger...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I use the wood "stall bedding" from the feed store...8 bucks for a 40# bag that will last me like 2 years!LOL (it is pellets that break down when wet!:wink

I also feed Ducki, and now Pidgin, raw....we saw a HUGE change within 3 days in Ducki's litter box...it STUNK like no other(she was on TOTW/Orijen)before and now I cant smell it at all!! (And I only need like a tissue to pick up what is in there!:biggrin1: :thumb


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I use Feline Pine and love it! It smells really good and its not fake chemically smelling like some clay litters. I would buy the clumping version if I could afford to...

My cat eats Wellness Core kibble (she refuses any canned) and her poo does not smell much at all.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I use the wood "stall bedding" from the feed store...8 bucks for a 40# bag that will last me like 2 years!LOL (it is pellets that break down when wet!:wink
> 
> I also feed Ducki, and now Pidgin, raw....we saw a HUGE change within 3 days in Ducki's litter box...it STUNK like no other(she was on TOTW/Orijen)before and now I cant smell it at all!! (And I only need like a tissue to pick up what is in there!:biggrin1: :thumb



I use the pellets too, but boy you pay way more per bag than I do. They just went up her to I think almost 5.00 a bag. I've been using this for litter for well over 12 years.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been using the Exquisicat Pine and Corn stuff and it works pretty well. My favorite is the Arm and Hammer Essentials but my doggies like to eat it, so I can't use it anymore. It sure worked well though!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Personally, I hate pellets. I hate how they don't clump well (or at least none of the brands we use at the store I work at do), and I always end up dumping out the whole box after a day because they just crumble up. Feline Pine is okay - I don't like how light it is because my cats track it all over the house.

I'm really picky about cat litter and was happy with World's Best, until I added a third cat. It just didn't seem to keep the smell down. When browsing through PetSmart recently, I saw that Arm & Hammer had a new corn based litter. I always thought their clay litter worked great but I didn't like how it was "toxic", so I gave this one a go and it works great! Covers up the smell & clumps really well. It's called Arm & Hammer "Essentials", I believe, and the bag comes with a $5 off coupon inside.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

I use Swheat Scoop litter for multiple cats (even though we have one ). We use it because it is flushable, made of wheat, and has almost no dust. My cat pee's 100% in the toliet so the litter only covers up the poo and it does a pretty good job, the only time I notice a cat poo smell is right after he goes. It also did a good job of covering up pee smells when we first started using it. The only down side is since it is light it tracks around the house more than the clay litters did, but on the upside I don't have clay foot prints on my counters!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I use the pellets too, but boy you pay way more per bag than I do. They just went up her to I think almost 5.00 a bag. I've been using this for litter for well over 12 years.


Eh, that is only if I go right into town to the chain feed store to get them...if I grab them on the way to see my mare they are only 4.50!:happy:



Julie said:


> Personally, I hate pellets. I hate how they don't clump well (or at least none of the brands we use at the store I work at do), and I always end up dumping out the whole box after a day because they just crumble up. Feline Pine is okay - I don't like how light it is because my cats track it all over the house.


Ya got to soak it and then put some pellets on the bottom of the pan and then the "flake" on the top!:wink: (ya learn all this when your fixing stalls for a bunch of horses!LOL)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like Worlds Best Cat Litter.
I like that it is flushable.


----------

